# La mia confessione ...



## VikyMaria (1 Novembre 2012)

Ciao a tutti. Mi son iscritta qui tempo fa, e mi e' piaciuto giracchiare per leggere esperenzie altrui. Mi piace che qui ci son tante persone, tante idee diverse, da chi appoggia il tradimento, a chi lo contrasta in tutti i modi. E' bello questo, perche' il confronto diventa ampio e, per me, anche di aiuto.....

Io non so che idea precisa ho sul tradimento e quello che ho fatto,nel senso.... lo so, mi e' piaciuto, ovviamente..... ma son arrivata da una posizione di assoluta condanna al tradimento, anche io! Anzi, proprio non concepivo l'idea, ne' da parte mia ne' di mio marito.....

Son sposata da 17 anni: tutti perfetti se vogliamo..... famiglia, figlia, casa, amore, coccole e rispetto. Non ho avuti molti "ex", mi son innamorata di mio marito, dolce, sensible e tranquillo, ed ero contenta come una pasqua. Mai avuti grilli, desideri, anzi.... avevo una visione molto "bigotta" anche del sesso: ai visti film o riviste porno, il poco che immagginavo era dovuto alla vita scolastica e racconti licenziosi che si ascoltavano, e certo non mi portavano affatto ad esserne attratta, anzi! Con mio marito abbiam timidamente il sesso anale anni fa, ma fu un fallimento..... io provavo male, e non ha affatto insistito, per cui e' diventato un nostro tabu'. Dopo anni ho scoperto che eravamo noi entrambi a sbagliare ma.... impossibile poterlo raccontare a casa!  Sesso orale, si.... poco...... diciam che qualche minuto, per me e mio marito era il massimo della trasgressione immaginabile, e ancora oggi per lui sopratutto, resta quanto di piu' licenzioso si possa fare ognittanto, e con la massima delicatezza....

Tutto questo condiviviso da entrambi fino a circa 10 anni fa, poi  l'imprevedibile, per me allora..... son caduta tra le braccia e non solo.... di un ragazzo turco, piu' giovane, che nulla centrava con me, la mia cultura o la mia filosofia: e che infatti mi ha radicalmente cambiata nel tempo....

Ora non e' mia intenzione ora, descrivere come e' successo, emozioni e situazioni.... sicuramente fan enormemente parte di quanto voglio descrivervi e discutere, e sottoporvi ad onesta opinione. Ma adesso in queste righe volevo sopratutto "presentarmi meglio" diciamo, e rendere chiara la mia posizione nel forum.... chiara per quanto posso: perche' son si' ovviamente, della parrocchia delle traditrici, senza alcun dubbio. Non rinnego un minuto, una singola situazione, una singola ora spesa con il mio amante, o con altri. Ma da dieci anni comunque, non son neanche riuscita a stabilire una mia precisa idea morale su questo..... se reputarmi.... come? Moglie innamorata? Tale mi sento.... Traditrice? eh.... come negarlo! Pessima persona? O solo mediocre, nei miei atti, che certo non son nuovi ne' inusuali.... Pessima madre???? O brava persona, malgrado vizi e debolezze? Tutte queste risposte variano per me, molto a seconda dell'umore, dei giorni, o di con chi sono o parlo.... non pretendo qui di trovare "la luce", non preoccupatevi! Ma tutto sommato parlare e confrontarmi con altri, ho scoperto che mi fa bene.... per cui magari vi sfruttero' proprio per questo! 

Ovviamente con i miei tempi, vincolati al lavoro, famiglia, marito, e quando avro' tempo di sedermi a scrivere tranquilla e sola come oggi: tanto tempo..... a scuola ero bravina in lettere, ma a 20 anni dal diploma devo rileggere 20 volte quanto scrivo e correggere in continuazione, mi son scordata come si fa!

Buon weekend a tutti, VM.


----------



## demoralizio (1 Novembre 2012)

Ciao viky,
il tuo racconto sul sesso anale mi ha fatto un po' sorridere... e un po' intristire. È una pratica che necessita di un'eccitazione totale, sia da parte dell'uomo (deve essere marmoreo) che della donna. Quindi? Quindi secondo me con tuo marito non c'è molta affinità sessuale, mollalo così magari può godersi questa parte di vita che è una delle cose più piacevoli dell'esistenza.

Sai perché ti parlo così anche se non hai chiesto un consiglio? Perché molti traditi secondo me lo preferirebbero.


----------



## Spider (1 Novembre 2012)

finalmente!
ci mancava la traditrice confusa.
certo è che oltre ad essere una traditrice sei tutto il resto con cui ti sei descritta:
brava moglie, mamma affettuosa e via dicendo.
la realtà è che semplicemente, circa dieci anni fa, la strada percorsa insieme a tuo marito ha preso un bivio,
in cui da sola ti sei incamminata, lasciandolo solo e contento di proseguire la strada diritta da solo.
In questo sei una traditrice, solo in questo.
certo lui non lo sa... ma contento lui, contenti tutti.


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Mi son iscritta qui tempo fa, e mi e' piaciuto giracchiare per leggere esperenzie altrui. Mi piace che qui ci son tante persone, tante idee diverse, da chi appoggia il tradimento, a chi lo contrasta in tutti i modi. E' bello questo, perche' il confronto diventa ampio e, per me, anche di aiuto.....
> 
> Io non so che idea precisa ho sul tradimento e quello che ho fatto,nel senso.... lo so, mi e' piaciuto, ovviamente..... ma son arrivata da una posizione di assoluta condanna al tradimento, anche io! Anzi, proprio non concepivo l'idea, ne' da parte mia ne' di mio marito.....
> 
> ...


come madre come ti reputi e come ritieni di essere reputata?


----------



## erab (1 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Mi son iscritta qui tempo fa, e mi e' piaciuto giracchiare per leggere esperenzie altrui. Mi piace che qui ci son tante persone, tante idee diverse, da chi appoggia il tradimento, a chi lo contrasta in tutti i modi. E' bello questo, perche' il confronto diventa ampio e, per me, anche di aiuto.....
> 
> Io non so che idea precisa ho sul tradimento e quello che ho fatto,nel senso.... lo so, mi e' piaciuto, ovviamente..... ma son arrivata da una posizione di assoluta condanna al tradimento, anche io! Anzi, proprio non concepivo l'idea, ne' da parte mia ne' di mio marito.....
> 
> ...


Non ho capito una cosa, tuo marito ha mai scoperto nulla?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Mi son iscritta qui tempo fa, e mi e' piaciuto giracchiare per leggere esperenzie altrui. Mi piace che qui ci son tante persone, tante idee diverse, da chi appoggia il tradimento, a chi lo contrasta in tutti i modi. E' bello questo, perche' il confronto diventa ampio e, per me, anche di aiuto.....
> 
> Io non so che idea precisa ho sul tradimento e quello che ho fatto,nel senso.... lo so, mi e' piaciuto, ovviamente..... ma son arrivata da una posizione di assoluta condanna al tradimento, anche io! Anzi, proprio non concepivo l'idea, ne' da parte mia ne' di mio marito.....
> 
> ...


Ma sei quella del profilo?
Baucete allora...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## VikyMaria (1 Novembre 2012)

@Demoralizio: ero molto incerta se "scendere" qui in dettagli, visto che il mio voleva essere un discorso generale.... forse quando ho deciso di farlo per fare degli esempi mi son sbagliata, ma adesso prendere quella frase -quello specifico elemento- per giustificare o affossare 10 anni di eventi, mi pare troppo riduttivo..... 

@Spider: ok per l'ironia! Anche io lo sono tanto, e sopratutto parlando della mia posizione..... questo e' un forum deliziosamente garbato e civile, ed ho passato molto tempo a leggere prima di scrivere! Ma in questi anni, da sola o in coppia, mi son trovata a conoscere MOLTI luoghi e chat, dove son riuscita ad imparare a scherzare su tutto e tutti, me compresa, anzi per prima! 

@Perplesso Mi reputo una brava mamma: non mi porto amici a casa, educo mia figlia al meglio che posso, le mie storie "private" le nascondo meglio che posso, e sopratutto a lei e per lei! Ma come devo essere reputata..... se tra qualche anno tutto venisse fuori, se lei scoprisse, o mio marito, suo padre..... ecco..... non saprei che rispondere..... 

@Erab: no! Abile io, o tonto lui? Non lo so, un mix credo...... certo dalla prima traumatica avventura, ho deciso poi di essere molto attenta sul mio.....

@Conte: Si.... ho la netta impressione che QUI, mio marito non capitera' mai. O che se mai ci capitera', sara' perche' ormai saro' piu' che scoperta.... ma chi e' Baucete? O cosa vuol dire?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> @Demoralizio: ero molto incerta se "scendere" qui in dettagli, visto che il mio voleva essere un discorso generale.... forse quando ho deciso di farlo per fare degli esempi mi son sbagliata, ma adesso prendere quella frase -quello specifico elemento- per giustificare o affossare 10 anni di eventi, mi pare troppo riduttivo.....
> 
> @Spider: ok per l'ironia! Anche io lo sono tanto, e sopratutto parlando della mia posizione..... questo e' un forum deliziosamente garbato e civile, ed ho passato molto tempo a leggere prima di scrivere! Ma in questi anni, da sola o in coppia, mi son trovata a conoscere MOLTI luoghi e chat, dove son riuscita ad imparare a scherzare su tutto e tutti, me compresa, anzi per prima!
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;XJY9dEdBXvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJY9dEdBXvY[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (1 Novembre 2012)

Ciao Vichi...
intanto comincerei a non considerarmi di nessuna "parrocchia"...
Io in tutto quello che faccio mi sento sempre me stessa che sia bene o male che poi nessuno puó dare una definizione esatta del bene o del male solo tu quando li fai sai come ti senti...


----------



## Spider (1 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao Vichi...
> intanto comincerei a non considerarmi di nessuna "parrocchia"...
> Io in tutto quello che faccio mi sento sempre me stessa che sia bene o male che poi nessuno puó dare una definizione esatta del bene o del male solo tu quando li fai sai come ti senti...


e no!
una parrocchia bisogna sceglierla, almeno temporaneamente...
e Vicky che è una traditora lo sa benissimo, solo che a forza di tradire 
un pochino di dubbio gli è venuto, non verso il maritozzo ma verso lei stessa.
In fondo la vita scorre tranquilla, il tonto non si accorge di niente, 
potrebbe andare cosi per anni, fino al cimitero.
ma come vediamo prima o poi la coscienza ci parla..
 e allora eccola qui su questo forum.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Novembre 2012)

Ot:
Tapatalk è ingestibile ...chi è che lo usa???


----------



## UltimoSangre (1 Novembre 2012)

*R: La mia confessione ...*

lo uso abbastanza. 
Non mi trovo male, anche se mi ci è voluto un po di pratica per muovermi agevolmente. 
che os hai?


----------



## lunaiena (1 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> e no!
> una parrocchia bisogna sceglierla, almeno temporaneamente...
> e Vicky che è una traditora lo sa benissimo, solo che a forza di tradire
> un pochino di dubbio gli è venuto, non verso il maritozzo ma verso lei stessa.
> ...


Bhè a me piace essere cittadina del mondo e non scegliró mai nessuna parrocchia ...
Oggi stó bene qui domani lì che male c'è?


----------



## Spider (1 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè a me piace essere cittadina del mondo e non scegliró mai nessuna parrocchia ...
> Oggi stó bene qui domani lì che male c'è?


nessuno,
finchè ti fa comodo.
però di questo si tratta.
Niente toglie alla tua persona, alla tua vita definirti per quello che fai.
sei una traditrice.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> e no!
> una parrocchia bisogna sceglierla, almeno temporaneamente...
> e Vicky che è una traditora lo sa benissimo, solo che a forza di tradire
> un pochino di dubbio gli è venuto, non verso il maritozzo ma verso lei stessa.
> ...



Un conto è la parrocchia
Un conto è un santuario

Un conto è un tempio

E' di lei che ci parla.
Non di suo marito.

Dai smettiamola di somatizzare...

No?


----------



## lunaiena (1 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> lo uso abbastanza.
> Non mi trovo male, anche se mi ci è voluto un po di pratica per muovermi agevolmente.
> che os hai?


Mi arriva la notifica ma non la leggo...
Ha un "t9" tutto suo...
Il blog dov'é ?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> nessuno,
> finchè ti fa comodo.
> però di questo si tratta.
> Niente toglie alla tua persona, alla tua vita definirti per quello che fai.
> sei una traditrice.


Ma è atipica no?
Infatti è fedele a me!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (1 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un conto è la parrocchia
> Un conto è un santuario
> 
> Un conto è un tempio
> ...


suo marito lo ha citato spesso, forse troppo.
e se leggi bene, molto della sua esperienza
 è in relazione proprio al maritozzo.
Anzi, senza di lui forse non sarebbe stata neanche se stessa.
Si usano gli altri per capire che cazzo di vita vogliamo, e una volta capito questo
continuiamo la nostra vita di merda.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Novembre 2012)

.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> suo marito lo ha citato spesso, forse troppo.
> e se leggi bene, molto della sua esperienza
> è in relazione proprio al maritozzo.
> Anzi, senza di lui forse non sarebbe stata neanche se stessa.
> ...


come non quotarti...se vuoi bene a una persona perchè prenderla in giro!?....questo è il regno dell incoerenza e dell'egoismo...


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> suo marito lo ha citato spesso, forse troppo.
> e se leggi bene, molto della sua esperienza
> è in relazione proprio al maritozzo.
> Anzi, senza di lui forse non sarebbe stata neanche se stessa.
> ...



quoto:up:


----------



## Circe (2 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Non rinnego un minuto, una singola situazione, una singola ora spesa con il mio amante, o con altri.
> .....
> se reputarmi.... come? Moglie innamorata? Tale mi sento....* (si innamorata.....del proprio tornaconto)*
> Traditrice? eh.... come negarlo!
> ...


prego fai pure, ognuno di noi sfrutta il prossimo.....io ho sfruttato questo forum per salvarmi da un marito come te. All'apparenza brava persona....ma nel segreto trombatore assiduo x anni della mia migliore amica.....  contenti voi......


----------



## erab (2 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> prego fai pure, ognuno di noi sfrutta il prossimo.....io ho sfruttato questo forum per salvarmi da un marito come te. All'apparenza brava persona....ma nel segreto trombatore assiduo x anni della mia migliore amica.....  *contenti voi*......


Non è ancora stata scoperta, tutto bello, tutto magico, facile assolversi, facile dire che non fa male a 
nessuno, facile riderci su.... ma quando poi il bubbone scoppia (perché prima o poi scoppia).... sappiamo 
cosa succede.


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Novembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Non è ancora stata scoperta, tutto bello, tutto magico, facile assolversi, facile dire che non fa male a
> nessuno, facile riderci su.... ma quando poi il bubbone scoppia (perché prima o poi scoppia).... sappiamo
> cosa succede.


quoto e approvo


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Non è ancora stata scoperta, tutto bello, tutto magico, facile assolversi, facile dire che non fa male a
> nessuno, facile riderci su.... ma quando poi il bubbone scoppia (perché prima o poi scoppia).... sappiamo
> cosa succede.



quoto e approvo


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Non è ancora stata scoperta, tutto bello, tutto magico, facile assolversi, facile dire che non fa male a
> nessuno, facile riderci su.... m*a quando poi il bubbone scoppia (perché prima o poi scoppia).... sappiamo
> cosa succede.*



:scared:


----------



## demoralizio (2 Novembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Non è ancora stata scoperta, tutto bello, tutto magico, facile assolversi, facile dire che non fa male a
> nessuno, facile riderci su.... ma quando poi il bubbone scoppia (perché prima o poi scoppia).... sappiamo
> cosa succede.


Sì, sappiamo cosa succede, si arriva in questo forum dove molti ti dicono che è un incidente di percorso, che la colpa è di entrambi, e altre frasi emblematiche.

10 anni di tradimenti, 10 anni rubati. Sigh.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:



ci credo che tu abbia paura...anche perche'ormai ll povero mattia sta pagando piu'del dovuto,il suo tradimento..e se ti becca finisci all'ospedale....


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ci credo che tu abbia paura...anche perche'ormai ll povero mattia sta pagando piu'del dovuto,il suo tradimento..e se ti becca finisci all'ospedale....


probabile


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ci credo che tu abbia paura...anche perche'ormai ll povero mattia sta pagando piu'del dovuto,il suo tradimento..e se ti becca finisci all'ospedale....


uhm... micione, porti iazza?:mrgreen: però io condivido...


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ci credo che tu abbia paura...anche perche'ormai ll povero mattia sta pagando piu'del dovuto,il suo tradimento..e se ti becca finisci all'ospedale....





Non Registrato ha detto:


> probabile





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm... micione, porti iazza?:mrgreen: però io condivido...



la pensate così davvero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la pensate così davvero?


sul fatto che se Mattia ti becca ti mangi tutte e due le manine sante, sì. Ma non credo che tu lo stia tradendo per fargli pagare qualcosa.


----------



## passante (2 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sul fatto che se Mattia ti becca ti mangi tutte e due le manine sante, sì. Ma non credo che tu lo stia tradendo per fargli pagare qualcosa.


più una cosa tipo: non sono ancora convinta che valga la pena esserti (di nuovo) fedele.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> più una cosa tipo: non sono ancora convinta che valga la pena esserti (di nuovo) fedele.


siamo proprio due anime gemelle... :inlove:


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sul fatto che *se Mattia ti becca ti mangi tutte e due le manine sante, sì.* Ma non credo che tu lo stia tradendo per fargli pagare qualcosa.



certo. Questo è innegabile.
Anzi. Continua a ripetermi che se lo tradisco mi lascia.

No, in effetti non mi sento di tradirlo per fargli pagare il suo tradimento.
Sono passati più di tre anni, alla fine.
Lo sto tradendo perchè il patto è rotto.
Lui mi ha deluso.
Non per il tradimento.
ma per il fatto che mi ha ripetuto per anni che chi tradisce è una merda umana da non scusare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> certo. Questo è innegabile.
> Anzi. Continua a ripetermi che se lo tradisco mi lascia.
> 
> No, in effetti non mi sento di tradirlo per fargli pagare il suo tradimento.
> ...


quindi? cosa fai, gli dai una dimostrazione per assurdo o non hai perdonato che ti abbia deluso? Ma non si dovrebbe tradire per il solo piacere di farlo?


----------



## Minerva (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> certo. Questo è innegabile.
> Anzi. Continua a ripetermi che se lo tradisco mi lascia.
> 
> No, in effetti non mi sento di tradirlo per fargli pagare il suo tradimento.
> ...


la delusione è sacrosanta , però diciamo che per te è diventata _piacevole.
_tu stai tradendo perché hai voglia di farlo, altro personalmente trovo non abbia  senso ed è tutto un arrampicarsi sui vetri


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la delusione è sacrosanta , però diciamo che per te è diventata _piacevole.
> _tu stai tradendo perché hai voglia di farlo, *altro personalmente trovo non abbia senso *ed è tutto un arrampicarsi sui vetri


neppure io. Come dire di voler dimostrare la trasformazione di energia potenziale in cinetica dandosi martellate sulle gengive.


----------



## sicomeno (2 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Mi son iscritta qui tempo fa, e mi e' piaciuto giracchiare per leggere esperenzie altrui. Mi piace che qui ci son tante persone, tante idee diverse, da chi appoggia il tradimento, a chi lo contrasta in tutti i modi. E' bello questo, perche' il confronto diventa ampio e, per me, anche di aiuto.....
> 
> Io non so che idea precisa ho sul tradimento e quello che ho fatto,nel senso.... lo so, mi e' piaciuto, ovviamente..... ma son arrivata da una posizione di assoluta condanna al tradimento, anche io! Anzi, proprio non concepivo l'idea, ne' da parte mia ne' di mio marito.....
> 
> ...


ti senti in colpa, vieni qui a raccontare la tua storia sperando che qualcuno ti assolva. Che morale c'é a fare sesso con un altra persona e lasciare tuo marito da solo con la sua incapacitá (magari dovuta al fatto che tu sei appagata da altri piselli..)? La tua non é una debolezza, é semplice voglia di scopare, ma non fargli del male...lascialo. Cosí potrai sfruttare questa tua libertá per scopare meglio e con chi vuoi senza far soffrire. 

se fossi stata una moglie che amava suo marito avresti provato fino in fondo a risolvere questi problemi sessuali...


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la delusione è sacrosanta , però diciamo che per te è diventata _piacevole.
> _tu stai tradendo perché hai voglia di farlo, *altro personalmente trovo non abbia senso *ed è tutto un arrampicarsi sui vetri


quoto:up:


----------



## Daniele (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la pensate così davvero?


Condivido anche io...e posso dirti che se lui era un tempo un decimo di quello che sono io...fidati è una situazione pericolosa. Sappi che la mia donna sa che se mi tradisse sarebbe la fine della vita come la conosce lei e lei pensa a volte che la vita sia scomoda. 
Cara Tebe, tu hai reagito in una maniera al tradimento che magari non avresti mai detto...e la stessa cosa vale per gli altri, non puoi anticipare le reazioni di un tradito, si possono solo anticipare le mie come bi-tradito con possibilità (visto che bisogna sempre preventivare la cosa), di un terzo tradimento.


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi? cosa fai, gli dai una dimostrazione per assurdo o non hai perdonato che ti abbia deluso? *Ma non si dovrebbe tradire per il solo piacere di farlo?*


....io non ho mai tradito per il mero piacere di tradire. Il tradire in se stesso non mi da nessun trip. 

Non sentendo la fedeltà come un valore, e non richiedendola nemmeno perchè non mi interessa come valore aggiunto (ma mi interessano altre cose in una coppia) è semplicemente qualcosa a cui non trovo motivazioni per rinunciarvi.
Le motivazioni che avevo, e in cui credevo, nella mia fedeltà di 7 anni sono state distrutte.

Mattia, in merito a questo, continua ad avere un atteggiamento come se lui fosse moralmente migliore di me.
E' un discorso lungo...fa parte del mio carattere. Del suo. 
E della sua immaturità in certe cose.


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> @Demoralizio: ero molto incerta se "scendere" qui in dettagli, visto che il mio voleva essere un discorso generale.... forse quando ho deciso di farlo per fare degli esempi mi son sbagliata, ma adesso prendere quella frase -quello specifico elemento- per giustificare o affossare 10 anni di eventi, mi pare troppo riduttivo.....
> 
> @Spider: ok per l'ironia! Anche io lo sono tanto, e sopratutto parlando della mia posizione..... questo e' un forum deliziosamente garbato e civile, ed ho passato molto tempo a leggere prima di scrivere! Ma in questi anni, da sola o in coppia, mi son trovata a conoscere MOLTI luoghi e chat, dove son riuscita ad imparare a scherzare su tutto e tutti, me compresa, anzi per prima!
> 
> ...


benissimo tu seguita ad impegnarti come madre,il resto è relativo.

e se mai dovessi essere scoperta beh.....magari stando qui capirai che rispondere


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la delusione è sacrosanta , però diciamo che per te è diventata _piacevole.
> _*tu stai tradendo perché hai voglia di farlo, *altro personalmente trovo non abbia  senso ed è tutto un arrampicarsi sui vetri


ovvio. 
Ma dimentichi che sono stata fedele molti anni, dimostrando di saper tenere a bada la guest in maniera eccelsa.
Detto questo il mio tradimento e sequenziale al suo, ma se lui fosse stato fedele?

Hai preconcetti. Mi tratti come se non avessi aspettato altro che il suo tradimento per poter tornare a zompare in letti estranei.
Non funziona così.
Ennò


----------



## lothar57 (2 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi? cosa fai, gli dai una dimostrazione per assurdo o non hai perdonato che ti abbia deluso? Ma non si dovrebbe tradire per il solo piacere di farlo?




Cara Sbri...ti sei invornita??'secondo te loro tradiscono tanto per tradire???ahahahhha..ma dai si mandano i messaggini d'amore....e il Man in tipico comportamento dovuto all'andropausa...perche' ha i suoi anni....regala addiriittura una pianta. Tu come la chiami se non storia d'amore???hanno tutti e due enormi problemi casalinghi...anche se mettono la testa dentro la sabbia...


----------



## Minerva (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ..*..io non ho mai tradito per il mero piacere di tradire. Il tradire in se stesso non mi da nessun trip.
> 
> Non sentendo la fedeltà come un valore, e non richiedendola nemmeno perchè non mi interessa come valore aggiunto (ma mi interessano altre cose in una coppia) è semplicemente qualcosa a cui non trovo motivazioni per rinunciarvi.
> *Le motivazioni che avevo, e in cui credevo, nella mia fedeltà di 7 anni sono state distrutte.
> ...


quindi...non hai motivi per non tradire ma ne hai per farlo?


----------



## Minerva (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ovvio.
> Ma dimentichi che sono stata fedele molti anni, dimostrando di saper tenere a bada la guest in maniera eccelsa.
> Detto questo il mio tradimento e sequenziale al suo, ma se lui fosse stato fedele?
> 
> ...


veramente mi pareva di aver letto che per tua natura sei così...indipendentemente da quello che è successo con mattia


----------



## Annuccia (2 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sul fatto che se Mattia ti becca ti mangi tutte e due le manine sante, sì. Ma non credo che tu lo stia tradendo per fargli pagare qualcosa.




per me sarebbero semplicementi PARI....
ovvio che si incazzerebbe...ma dovrebbe anche fare un attimino "mente locale"su quel che lui ha fatto prima........

no?....


per carità se sbaglia uno non deve sbagliare anche l'altro....ma anche sul "porgi l'altra guancia ho qualche dubbio".....


eh si...si avvicina il mio "anniversario cornifero"...sono in modalità.........rabbiosa.....





ma passerà.....


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi...non hai motivi per non tradire ma ne hai per farlo?


non capisco la tua domanda.

Io sono ritornata ad essere e pensare che la fedeltà non è un valore e non bisogna avere motivi per tradire o non.
Nel momento che ho seguito un idea di fedeltà perchè era giusta e santa e tutto il circo che ogni fedele dice....beh...
Sono semplicemente ad essere tonata quella di prima.


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente mi pareva di aver letto che per tua natura sei così...*indipendentemente da quello che è successo con mattia*


Sbagli.

ripeto per la trecentesima volta, che sono stata fedele convinta, in quanto Mattia mi aveva chiaramente detto che un mio tradimento lo avrebbe distrutto. Ammazzato. Annientato.
Per amore mi sembrava il minimo essere fedele.
Glielo avevo promesso.
Come potevo fargli quello?
Quindi il mio tradimento di oggi probabilmente, ma nessuno di noi ha la sfera di cristallo, è conseguente a quello di mattia.
Non per dispetto, semplicemente perchè se lui l'ha fatto a  me pur considerandolo un omicidio...
Ha fatto una cosa bruttissima.


E' sempre il solito discorso.
parlare bene e razzolare molto male.


----------



## Minerva (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Sbagli.
> *
> ripeto per la trecentesima volta, che sono stata fedele convinta, in quanto Mattia mi aveva chiaramente detto che un mio tradimento lo avrebbe distrutto. Ammazzato. Annientato.
> Per amore mi sembrava il minimo essere fedele.
> ...


ok.
arrivo a questo punto ed ho grossi problemi.
ok


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok.
> arrivo a questo punto ed ho grossi problemi.
> ok


:mrgreen:










ti lovvo per quello:inlove:


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Condivido anche io...e posso dirti che se lui era un tempo un decimo di quello che sono io...fidati è una situazione pericolosa. Sappi che la mia donna sa che se mi tradisse sarebbe la fine della vita come la conosce lei e lei pensa a volte che la vita sia scomoda.
> Cara Tebe, tu hai reagito in una maniera al tradimento che magari non avresti mai detto...e la stessa cosa vale per gli altri, non puoi anticipare le reazioni di un tradito, si possono solo anticipare le mie come bi-tradito con possibilità (visto che bisogna sempre preventivare la cosa), di un terzo tradimento.





Il punto è che io ci ho creduto alla mia fedeltà.
L'ho messa nel nostro noi, come un dono a lui, felice di averlo fatto quel dono.
Perchè era una cosa importante per Mattia.
Un dono che avrebbe dovuto valutare nel momento nostro di massima crisi.
Ma che lui. Proprio lui. Non ha fatto.
Anzi.

E io, la traditrice, non ho tradito in quel momento.
Non mi è nemmeno venuto in mente.



Vedremo le sue reazioni se mi beccherà. Ma ti anticipo che non saranno come le mie.
Si incazzerà come una mina, mi darà della troia galattica, urlerà, mi strattonerà, mi dirà che gli faccio schifo eccetera eccetera.
E non credo mi perdonerà.

Io sapevo già come avrei reagito.
Mi hanno sempre tradita quindi ho una grossa esperienza di corna sulla testa. E conosco abbastanza le mie reazioni in genere.

io sono tris al cubo tradita!


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Sbri...ti sei invornita??'secondo te loro tradiscono tanto per tradire???ahahahhha..ma dai s*i mandano i messaggini d'amore.*...e il Man in tipico comportamento dovuto all'andropausa...perche' ha i suoi anni....*regala addiriittura una pianta.* Tu come la chiami se non storia d'amore???hanno tutti e due enormi problemi casalinghi...anche se mettono la testa dentro la sabbia...



anche Raggio do sole mi regala le piante. E mi manda i messaggini d'amoreunhappy



 Lothar!
Raggio di sole mia ama!!!





Cristo, e adesso?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche Raggio do sole mi regala le piante. E mi manda i messaggini d'amoreunhappy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E pensa se era una rosa rossa... Come minimo dovevi sposarlo


----------



## lothar57 (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche Raggio do sole mi regala le piante. E mi manda i messaggini d'amoreunhappy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


donna ricordati che tu sei faina..ma io volpe..quindi non facci i furbi...:mrgreen:
 mica ci corri nel motel da un'anno con lui...per quel che so e quel pochissimo che leggo...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> donna ricordati che tu sei faina..ma io volpe..quindi non facci i furbi...:mrgreen:
> mica ci corri nel motel da un'anno con lui...per quel che so e quel pochissimo che leggo...


ahahahahaha


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il punto è che io ci ho creduto alla mia fedeltà.
> L'ho messa nel nostro noi, come un dono a lui, felice di averlo fatto quel dono.
> Perchè era una cosa importante per Mattia.
> Un dono che avrebbe dovuto valutare nel momento nostro di massima crisi.
> ...


Il punto è che non abbiamo alcuna garanzia su niente.
Tanto tu puoi dare cento ad una persona e questa sputarci sopra, tanto puoi dare uno ad un'altra e avere in cambio mille...

Ma capisci no?
Chi è causa del suo mal...

Tu hai la corsia ora...no?

Amico mio io non ti faccio torto...
COme si sta dall'altra parte della barricata?

Ma quante volte sai...
Ho visto che le persone che invocano per loro una grande comprensione...
Poi sono intolleranti con gli altri.


----------



## Daniele (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io sapevo già come avrei reagito.
> Mi hanno sempre tradita quindi ho una grossa esperienza di corna sulla testa. E conosco abbastanza le mie reazioni in genere.
> 
> io sono tris al cubo tradita!


Tebe, io so solo che da un lato ti capisco, comprendo bene il tuo pensiero, in quanto se lui ha fatto a te una cosa che reputava un omicidio...si vede che non è proprio omicidio e in quanto tale tu non vuoi più reprimere chi sei, in quanto lui ovviamente non lo reputa un omicidio. Ma se fossi in te forse pian piano diverrei più limpida con lui, visto che credo che tu potresti avere una coppia "aperta" e gestirla, in quanto è evidente che vuoi Mattia, ma lui sarebbe capace di questo? Forse però se fosse l'unico modo per stare con te lo accetterebbe, come tu acccettasti la fedeldtà tua prima del di lui tradimento.


Lo so è un ragionamento contorto, ma leggilo bene, forse funziona.

Alla fine perchè tradisci? Non per tradire, ma semplicemente perchè non vivi il sesso come questione esclusiva, sbaglio forse.

Ciao


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tebe, io so solo che da un lato ti capisco, comprendo bene il tuo pensiero, in quanto se lui ha fatto a te una cosa che reputava un omicidio...si vede che non è proprio omicidio e in quanto tale tu non vuoi più reprimere chi sei, in quanto lui ovviamente non lo reputa un omicidio. Ma se fossi in te forse pian piano diverrei più limpida con lui, visto che credo che tu potresti avere una coppia "aperta" e gestirla, in quanto è evidente che vuoi Mattia, ma lui sarebbe capace di questo? Forse però se fosse l'unico modo per stare con te lo accetterebbe, come tu acccettasti la fedeldtà tua prima del di lui tradimento.
> 
> 
> Lo so è un ragionamento contorto, ma leggilo bene, forse funziona.
> ...


Tebe tradisce perchè si è trovata manager.
Non è tipa, sai da basta che gli tiri...


----------



## VikyMaria (2 Novembre 2012)

Mamma che casino ho scatenato..... ma non nego che mi e' piaciuto leggere i vostri post: ho capito meglio le molteplici posizioni che ci sono riguardo l'argomento qui, piuttosto che leggere decine di altri topic come ho fatto fin'ora! 

Allora..... vengo qui coi sensi di colpa e cerco approvazione: Vera la pima, falsa la seconda..... con la persona che che ho frequentato illecitamente, abbiam spesso giocato in internet, chattato con altri ecc.... per la cronaca, io non avevo neanche la mail quando lui mi ci trascinava, ero ignorantissima! All'inizio lo facevo contento, a "presentarci" su vari siti, poi contattando persone mi son anche io fatta un'esperienza, nella comunicazione in rete, e mi son col tempo trovata a mio agio ad affrontare discussioni,scambi di opinioni, ecc... (olte alle varie richiestine o richiestone, mosconi e playboy.....).

...e me ne son sentite dire di ogni: dai peggiori appellativi, alle richieste di fuga assieme "via da tutto"! Chi mi giustificava per interesse, chi mi giustificava perche' aveva le sue idee, chi non mi giustificava per nulla e chi mi ha detto che son una...... anche con minacce in qualche caso..... di tutto!

Quindi non sarebbe l'approvazione di nessuno qui, a sollevarmi dal mio purgatorio (giusto e sacrosanto probabilmente....).

Non posso dire che sia stata facile per me l'esperienza extraconiugale, fin da principio. Ma neanche posso negare il piacere, senno' non l'avrei fatto..... Mi sento sincera, quando dico che amo mio marito ed ho pianto tantissimo per mesi dopo la prima avventura: ma la parte razionale di me mi da' anche della "coccodrilla", che versa lacrime solo dopo. 

Ho scritto che in un certo modo vi "sfrutto": ma non per trovare il "guru" del forum o della vita, che mi dia il "lasciapassare di infedele sgualdrina" giustificando le mie azioni, ma probabilmente mi fa del bene parlarne, leggere e affrontare cosa gli altri pensano, e poi io mentalmente farmi tutte le mie "seghe mentali" ma alla luce di tutti i vostri commenti, le vostre idee, le crude realta' che anche gia' mi son vista buttare addosso: cinismi, incoraggiamenti.... vedete, per la mia situazione, finora li vagliavo tutti, in uno sterile perdere tempo tra me stessa a immagginare "uno potrebbe dirmi questo, magari un'altro dell'altro..... magari un cretino potrebbe capire cosi', e forse un'altro.... e.... cos'altro???"

Mi pare un modo sterile di riflettere su me stessaed i miai atti.

Ora vi dico una cosa: questo forum l'ho trovato cercando con google dove potere, da sola, scrivere una sorta di "racconto della mia esperienza", ne ho girati tanti, dove vengon pubblicati racconti scabrosi, reali, finti tali o di fantasia. Basta scrivere su Google "ho tradito mio marito", o robe simili.

Mi pareva una fesseria fin da principio, poi la sera che m'ero decisa, e preparata a raccontarmi come una "raccontino pruriginoso", solo per leggere eventuali commenti piuttosto che niente, ho trovato il forum: ad occhio, un paio i mesi fa..... e.... son stata rapita appunto, dalla molteplicita' di animi, vissuti, atteggiamenti ed esperienze, son convinta che mai come qui, potro' trovare aiuto a garbugliarmi dalle mie cervellosi! Aiuto, non soluzioni, ovvio..... ripeto, non cerco alibi: non ne ho, di questo son certa.....

Un abbraccio a tutti! VM.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Novembre 2012)

Non ho capito...
Vuoi scrivere qui una sorta di :
"I miei primi 40anni":mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Novembre 2012)

Aiuto per cosa?


----------



## Eliade (2 Novembre 2012)

Se vabè, i  40 anni, di cui 30 (o non so) da bigotta, interessano poco...qui urge svelare il mistero.

Dopo anni di siccità (presunta), niente sesso anale, niente porno, niente sfizi vari...da questi/o tuo/i tradimenti/o, ne ha tratto beneficio?
Almeno glielo fai un pompino degno dei tuoi tradimenti? Lo cavalchi come si conviene ad una che ha scoperto il sesso?

No perché, davvero, mi pigl 'na cos dint 'o stomac a saperlo a secco e pure "cornuto"...e che cavolo.

PS Mi sento tanto stile oscuro in questo momento, non so perché... Forse sento la mancanza di battiato!


----------



## VikyMaria (2 Novembre 2012)

NO!!!! Leggi bene, ho scritto che ERO DISPOSTA, a farlo per ricevere riscontri.... ma che avendo trovati voi NON voglio farlo! Non immagginavo neanche l'esistenza di questo forum, una sera RASSEGNATA a scrivere come tu dici, girando i risultati di google mi son imbattuta in questo forum. Non voglio scrivere qui i per filo e per segno di niente, sia chiaro..... e mi sembra che non lo sto facendo! 

Voglio solo chiacchierare, e scrivere di me SOLO quello che sara' reso opportuno dalla discussione..... se non son stata brava a spiegarmi chiedo scusa.....


----------



## VikyMaria (2 Novembre 2012)

@ eliade: ecco, dovessi risponderti anche seriamente ora, purtroppo passerei per una Ripa di Meana sfigata che vien qui a rompere le balle al forum...... 

Colpa mia, mi son posta male, non mi sento di darti risposta, almeno non ora, scusa.....


----------



## Spider (2 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Mamma che casino ho scatenato..... ma non nego che mi e' piaciuto leggere i vostri post: ho capito meglio le molteplici posizioni che ci sono riguardo l'argomento qui, piuttosto che leggere decine di altri topic come ho fatto fin'ora!
> 
> Allora..... vengo qui coi sensi di colpa e cerco approvazione: Vera la pima, falsa la seconda..... con la persona che che ho frequentato illecitamente, abbiam spesso giocato in internet, chattato con altri ecc.... per la cronaca, io non avevo neanche la mail quando lui mi ci trascinava, ero ignorantissima! All'inizio lo facevo contento, a "presentarci" su vari siti, poi contattando persone mi son anche io fatta un'esperienza, nella comunicazione in rete, e mi son col tempo trovata a mio agio ad affrontare discussioni,scambi di opinioni, ecc... (olte alle varie richiestine o richiestone, mosconi e playboy.....).
> 
> ...


si ok, ma è ora di passare ai fatti!
basta con i ringraziamenti.
io sto già a cazzo dritto... solo ad immaginarti.

che fai, sei indecisa se sputtanare la tua prima esperienza anal...
o la sequenza particolareggiata di come hai imparato bene a fare i bocchini?

il vuoto interiore puoi iniziare a colmarlo in mille modi.

dai Vicky, ma attenta alla... Divina.


----------



## VikyMaria (2 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> si ok, ma è ora di passare ai fatti!
> basta con i ringraziamenti.
> io sto già a cazzo dritto... solo ad immaginarti.
> 
> ...





E' un invito a chiudere e andarmene? Faccio questa impressione?


----------



## lunaiena (2 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> E' un invito a chiudere e andarmene? Faccio questa impressione?



Non dar retta a "cazzo dritto"...

Dice cOsi ma è incazzato con il mondo


----------



## Eliade (2 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> @ eliade: ecco, dovessi risponderti anche seriamente ora, purtroppo passerei per una Ripa di Meana sfigata che vien qui a rompere le balle al forum......
> 
> Colpa mia, mi son posta male, non mi sento di darti risposta, almeno non ora, scusa.....


Allora ero seria fino ad un certo punto. E per la cronaca, ho letto solo il primo post...in ogni caso non saresti la prima ne l'ultima che viene a rompere le palle al forum, tranquilla! Poi ci assestiamo e facciamo amicizia.
Hai già conosciuto tebe? Lei è la paladina degli amanti, ma è un tantino sfigata nello scegliersi i suoi. 
Non ho ben capito, il motivo per cui stai scrivendo qui. Mi auguro davvero che non sia, come dice luna, una sorta di autobiografia.
In quanto alla domanda, potrei girartela così: alla fine di questo tuo risveglio sessuale, stai coinvolgendo tuo marito, in modo che anche lui possa svegliarsi assieme a te?
Poi, vuoi rispondere o no.



VikyMaria ha detto:


> E' un invito a chiudere e andarmene? Faccio questa impressione?


Credo fosse serio....


----------



## Spider (2 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> E' un invito a chiudere e andarmene? Faccio questa impressione?


assolutamente no.
sono curioso, come tutti d'altronde.
e mi incuriosisce molto il percorso che ti ha portato qui, 
come quello che ti ha portato cosi lontano dal tuo maritozzo.
perchè se una cosa è chiara, è la profonda distanza che c'è tra voi due.
mica solo fisica, ma anche mentale.
come cazzo fai?


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> si ok, ma è ora di passare ai fatti!
> basta con i ringraziamenti.
> io sto già a cazzo dritto... solo ad immaginarti.
> 
> ...



Oddio!!!
Scriverà un blog più porno del mio?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO





:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oddio!!!
> Scriverà un blog più porno del mio?
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...


Chanel.......prestooooooooooo!!!!!!!
TUMP!!!!


----------



## Eliade (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oddio!!!
> Scriverà un blog più porno del mio?
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...


 Anche il mio è più porno del tuo....:canna:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oddio!!!
> Scriverà un blog più porno del mio?
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...


Tebe senza polemica ..........ma anche quello di Minni è più porno 
del tuo:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

Non esiste!
Mi arrogo il diritto di avere sdoganato il sesso scritto su questo sito, quindi adesso aspettatevi una svolta del blog.
basta!




Spider comincia a toccarti.



Viky...ciao benvenuta!


----------



## passante (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non esiste!
> Mi arrogo il diritto di avere sdoganato il sesso scritto su questo sito, quindi adesso aspettatevi una svolta del blog.
> basta!
> 
> ...


 perchè?? leggere il tuo blog porta sfiga??? 







:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non esiste!
> Mi arrogo il diritto di avere sdoganato il sesso scritto su questo sito, quindi adesso aspettatevi una svolta del blog.
> basta!
> 
> ...


...veramente, mi sto segando!!!!


----------



## VikyMaria (2 Novembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora ero seria fino ad un certo punto. E per la cronaca, ho letto solo il primo post...in ogni caso non saresti la prima ne l'ultima che viene a rompere le palle al forum, tranquilla! Poi ci assestiamo e facciamo amicizia.
> Hai già conosciuto tebe? Lei è la paladina degli amanti, ma è un tantino sfigata nello scegliersi i suoi.
> Non ho ben capito, il motivo per cui stai scrivendo qui. Mi auguro davvero che non sia, come dice luna, una sorta di autobiografia.
> In quanto alla domanda, potrei girartela così: alla fine di questo tuo risveglio sessuale, stai coinvolgendo tuo marito, in modo che anche lui possa svegliarsi assieme a te?
> ...





Rispondo seriamente:Ho provato, un po' ancora provo ma..... come? Voglio dire, certo non potevo arrivare una sera, e proporgli cose che non eran da noi, quindi.... mi son proposta, a piu' passione inizialmente, e tutto era ok! Piu' moine, fare di piu' io che lo cercavo, ecc.... fino ad un certo punto: perche' poi una sera mia ha detto chiaro: CHE TI ACCADE????? MI SEMBRI STRANA...... io..... non ero pronta..... gli ho risposto che solo, volevo dare piu' "energia", per lui, per non perderlo, perche' in tv avevo sentito che le relazioni si perdono a causa del partner stanco.... che gli dicevo? "Son cambiata perche' ho provato anche altrove"? 



Mio marito mi ha abrracciata baciata, mi ha detto che non lui non voleva o desiderava una donna cosi', anzi: voleva me..... quella di prima.... e che lo imbarazzavo negli ultimi tempi.... tesoro...... 

Volevo morire......


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tebe senza polemica ..........ma anche quello di Minni è più porno
> del tuo:mrgreen:


Minni non faceva i pompini a squalo a topolino.
e nemmeno dava i baci umidi al suo amante.

Minni è una gattamorta. Tipo la facocera santa figa di Innominata


Minni...MINNI?



CHANEL PRESTO!










TUMP


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> perchè?? *leggere il tuo blog porta sfiga*???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tu sei esonerato dal toccarti, ovviamente

:mrgreen:


----------



## passante (2 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Tu sei esonerato dal toccarti, ovviamente
> ...


:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...veramente, *mi sto segando*!!!!



..........

Gesù....


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> :singleeye:


_flapflap_


----------



## Spider (2 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Rispondo seriamente:Ho provato, un po' ancora provo ma..... come? Voglio dire, certo non potevo arrivare una sera, e proporgli cose che non eran da noi, quindi.... mi son proposta, a piu' passione inizialmente, e tutto era ok! Piu' moine, fare di piu' io che lo cercavo, ecc.... fino ad un certo punto: perche' poi una sera mia ha detto chiaro: CHE TI ACCADE????? MI SEMBRI STRANA...... io..... non ero pronta..... gli ho risposto che solo, volevo dare piu' "energia", per lui, per non perderlo, perche' in tv avevo sentito che le relazioni si perdono a causa del partner stanco.... che gli dicevo? "Son cambiata perche' ho provato anche altrove"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah, ma allora ci hai provato?
cominciavo a pensar male...
insomma niente, non si scuote, ti costringe il fetentone a cercare altro.
diciamo che son corna meritate, meritatissime.
come si può vivere senza l'ultima scopata anal, non so che dire?
lo ami ma scopa come un adolescente...tesoro, che tenerezza.
tutti i miei omaggi.. signora.


----------



## VikyMaria (2 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ah, ma allora ci hai provato?
> cominciavo a pensar male...
> insomma niente, non si scuote, ti costringe il fetentone a cercare altro.
> diciamo che son corna meritate, meritatissime.
> ...


Non riesco a spiegarmi...... :unhappy:


Scusatemi......


----------



## lunaiena (2 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Rispondo seriamente:Ho provato, un po' ancora provo ma..... come? Voglio dire, certo non potevo arrivare una sera, e proporgli cose che non eran da noi, quindi.... mi son proposta, a piu' passione inizialmente, e tutto era ok! Piu' moine, fare di piu' io che lo cercavo, ecc.... fino ad un certo punto: perche' poi una sera mia ha detto chiaro: CHE TI ACCADE????? MI SEMBRI STRANA...... io..... non ero pronta..... gli ho risposto che solo, volevo dare piu' "energia", per lui, per non perderlo, perche' in tv avevo sentito che le relazioni si perdono a causa del partner stanco.... che gli dicevo? "Son cambiata perche' ho provato anche altrove"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mannaggia...
allora sPera non ti scopra mai...
Metterlo davanti ad una realtà cosi cruda sarebbe come 
un pugno in pancia a tradimento ...


----------



## Spider (2 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Non riesco a spiegarmi...... :unhappy:
> 
> 
> Scusatemi......


già in crisi?
per cosi poco?
...la divina è la divina.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...veramente, mi sto segando!!!!




Cribbio....
ma che linguaggio stasera :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Non riesco a spiegarmi...... :unhappy:
> 
> 
> Scusatemi......



ma stai tranquilla.
Spider è nel suo periodo sarcastico global.
A volte è pure peggio, ma tante volte anche meglio.


----------



## Essenove (2 Novembre 2012)

Immagino che il mio intervento andrà di traverso a molti, ma spero rispetterete il mio pensiero come io rispetto quello di tutti. 

A leggere quello che scrive VM, io un buona fetta di responsabilità la do anche al marito, che indubbiamente non ha mai soddisfatto fisicamente la moglie. Lei a provato a farglielo capire, ma nulla. Indipendentemente da quello credo che ci si debba sempre interrogare se si da piacere al partner e come soddisfarlo maggiormente. Spesso il letto è lo specchio del rapporto.

La donna insoddisfatta ha trovato chi le ha insegnato cosa fosse il piacere. E le è piaciuto. Lei è da biasimare perchè ha tradito, ma in questo caso per me lui è da biasimare perchè insensibile alla mancanza di piacere intenso di lei. Poi inevitabilmente lei sarà cambiata dopo le avventure, ma possibile che lui non abbia notato nulla? E' tale la mancanza di interesse? Lui la dà davvero per scontata? Il risultato è che lui non passa più sotto le porte.

Chiaramente non vedo solo la responsabilità del marito nelle sue corna, ma sicuramente ci vedo un concorso di colpa.

Notte


----------



## Daniele (2 Novembre 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Chiaramente non vedo solo la responsabilità del marito nelle sue corna, ma sicuramente ci vedo un concorso di colpa.
> 
> Notte


Se ad una non va bene il marito, esiste la separazione, se ad una va bene il marito per certi tratti oppure no, si fa andare giù i tratti no, se non vuole c'è la separazione, se ad una donna va benissimo il marito ma cerca altro...c'è la separazione per non fare del male al marito e perdere poco di se stessi.

Pensa che io e la mia ex siamo usciti bene dal tradimento di lei? Io non posso andare a Roma che mi vengono attacchi di panico e se io e lei ci vediamo inziamo a pigliarci a botte...con l'unica sfiga sua che sono uomo e le piglia di grosso, in un tradimento ci può essere concorso di colpa, ma alla fine il risultato del tradimento che ho vissuto sono due persone che si odiano, una a ragione e l'altra per orgoglio in quanto orgogliona.


Ciao


----------



## demoralizio (2 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Rispondo seriamente:Ho provato, un po' ancora provo ma..... come? Voglio dire, certo non potevo arrivare una sera, e proporgli cose che non eran da noi, quindi.... mi son proposta, a piu' passione inizialmente, e tutto era ok! Piu' moine, fare di piu' io che lo cercavo, ecc.... fino ad un certo punto: perche' poi una sera mia ha detto chiaro: CHE TI ACCADE????? MI SEMBRI STRANA...... io..... non ero pronta..... gli ho risposto che solo, volevo dare piu' "energia", per lui, per non perderlo, perche' in tv avevo sentito che le relazioni si perdono a causa del partner stanco.... che gli dicevo? "Son cambiata perche' ho provato anche altrove"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma come cazzo gira il mondo porca di quella puttana?
Ma come si può non desiderare una moglie che si inmaialisce? Si prova imbarazzo? Ma dove cazzo è vissuto, nella fantastica foresta dei puffi?
Vabeh, mollalo e digli che fa cagare a letto, digli di trovare un altro essere umano a cui fa cagare il sesso. Naturalmente rimarrà solo.


----------



## Essenove (2 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se ad una non va bene il marito, esiste la separazione, se ad una va bene il marito per certi tratti oppure no, si fa andare giù i tratti no, se non vuole c'è la separazione, se ad una donna va benissimo il marito ma cerca altro...c'è la separazione per non fare del male al marito e perdere poco di se stessi.
> 
> Pensa che io e la mia ex siamo usciti bene dal tradimento di lei? Io non posso andare a Roma che mi vengono attacchi di panico e se io e lei ci vediamo inziamo a pigliarci a botte...con l'unica sfiga sua che sono uomo e le piglia di grosso, in un tradimento ci può essere concorso di colpa, ma alla fine il risultato del tradimento che ho vissuto sono due persone che si odiano, una a ragione e l'altra per orgoglio in quanto orgogliona.
> 
> ...


Non ho detto cosa fare dopo il tradimento, ho solo detto (o scritto) che ci vedo molte responsabilità del marito sulle sue corna. Poi, come leggo che sai, separarsi e divorziare non è facile: a volte si accettano dei compromessi per tante ragioni.


----------



## Tebe (3 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ma come cazzo gira il mondo porca di quella puttana?
> Ma come si può non desiderare una moglie che si inmaialisce? Si prova imbarazzo? Ma dove cazzo è vissuto, nella fantastica foresta dei puffi?
> *Vabeh, mollalo* e digli che fa cagare a letto, digli di trovare un altro essere umano a cui fa cagare il sesso. Naturalmente rimarrà solo.



perchè dovrebbe?
Lo ama.
E ha trovato questo compromesso.
Non mi sembra un anima troppo in pena.
Anche se lui non mi è per nulla simpatico, ma ripeto. Lo ama.
Chi non fa compromessi?


----------



## demoralizio (3 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè dovrebbe?
> Lo ama.
> E ha trovato questo compromesso.
> Non mi sembra un anima troppo in pena.
> ...


I compromessi si fanno in due, lui non è a conoscenza di essi. Certo, dovrebbe farsi qualche domanda, tipo: "ma è tutto qua il tanto osannato sesso?"

Questa persona probabilmente a livello sessuale non è compatibile con Viki, se lei lo ama lo lascia andare per la sua strada dove sicuramente troverà delle donne che lo soddisfanno. O almeno ci si spera.


----------



## VikyMaria (3 Novembre 2012)

....ultima risposta, veloce anche perche' non son piu' sola! Lui e' sempre stato poco attratto dalla libido, ma lo ero sempre stata anche io poco attratta! 
IO son cambiata...... forse..... non lo so: perche' io son ancora attratta spesso, dalla vecchia vita..... non sempre, ma spesso! 


E questi son i grandi dubbi, che pare (possibile????? ) in questo forum apro io? O forse la soluzione e' che son da ricovero......



NON e' cambiato mio marito, il mio tesoro...... ma come ha detto una persona, io parlo molto di lui: e' il mio tesoro........

Altro mio tesoro e' stato l'altro: dopo anni ci siam trovati un nostro "karma" di coppia, come dire? Non si passan anni asieme senza sentimenti reciproci: magari non ci piacciono CERTI sentimenti..... o no?


Senno' sarei stata io per prima a divorziare, per vivermi vita e mondo facendo la leggiadra fanciulla..... 


....o che ne so......


----------



## VikyMaria (3 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> I compromessi si fanno in due, lui non è a conoscenza di essi. Certo, dovrebbe farsi qualche domanda, tipo: "ma è tutto qua il tanto osannato sesso?"
> 
> Questa persona probabilmente a livello sessuale non è compatibile con Viki, se lei lo ama lo lascia andare per la sua strada dove sicuramente troverà delle donne che lo soddisfanno. O almeno ci si spera.



No, lui non si pone questa domanda: e manco io me la son mai posta..... ed eravam PER-FET-TI!!!!!

A torto o a ragione? Boh..... ma posso io abbandonarlo ora? O posso decidere che LUI sbaglia, e io ho trovato la retta via? Di che????? Con mio marito ho amore, famiglia, figlia,obblighi..... come i suoi i miei, tutti condivisi...... obblighi che quando son pesanti per me, lui mi aiuta ad alleggerirli: e quando li vedo pesanti per lui, lo aiuto io...... questo non e' amore, e famiglia, e volonta' di proseguire, anche da parte mia????? 

saluto, credo tornero' non prima di Lunedi', un saluto sincero, VM.


----------



## Tebe (3 Novembre 2012)

....a me Viky sembra un pò uscita dal mondo delle favole trombine....


Non so. La leggo e mi dico.
Non può essere reale.

Viky non è un offesa è...boh.


Mi ritiro nella _mia_ cripta trombina
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (3 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> I compromessi si fanno in due, lui non è a conoscenza di essi. Certo, dovrebbe farsi qualche domanda, tipo: "ma è tutto qua il tanto osannato sesso?"
> 
> Questa persona probabilmente a livello sessuale non è compatibile con Viki,* se lei lo ama lo lascia andare per la sua strada dove sicuramente troverà delle donne che lo soddisfanno. *O almeno ci si spera.



Ma lui è soddisfatto così.
Certe mentalità non le cambi.
E allora che fai, molli tutto perchè a lui non piace scopare?
Eddai,siate realisti.

Adesso l'equilibrio per loro va bene.
Lei trova fuori il lato fisico che non trova in casa con Mario Goretto, ma per il resto va tutto a gonfie vele mi sembra.
Perchè viky dovrebbe separasi?
Ha bene in mente il rischio.
C'è un problema che lui non vuole sentire o capire. Non ce la fa.
Un unica macchia in una famiglia dove non ci sono altri problemi.
Si aiutano, si amano, crescono bimbi in armonia.

Meglio distruggere tutto?
"solo" per delle scopate?

Mah...io non li capisco proprio certi ragionamenti.
Soprattutto perchè lui è un muro di gomma.
ma di quelli gommosi proprio.


----------



## demoralizio (3 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma lui è soddisfatto così.
> Certe mentalità non le cambi.
> E allora che fai, molli tutto perchè a lui non piace scopare?
> Eddai,siate realisti.
> ...


Voglio esserci quando mario goretto verrà a sapere, perché le questioni non sono quelli che vi fate voi traditori, i ragionamenti "logici" non sono gli stessi che fanno i traditi.
"non mi scopavi" ceffone
"mi trascuravi" ceffone
"ti sei inpoltronito" ceffone

questa dovrebbe essere la reazione, ma ci facciamo intortare dalle cazzate. SuperViky ama il sesso e lui no (impossibile, non ha ancora scoperto la libertà sessuale), ti sembra un problemino da poco? Una macchiolina? A me sembra una buona cooperativa di logistica famigliare, ma sarebbe bello ne fosse cosciente anche lui, solo quello.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Voglio esserci quando mario goretto verrà a sapere, perché le questioni non sono quelli che vi fate voi traditori, i ragionamenti "logici" non sono gli stessi che fanno i traditi.
> "non mi scopavi" ceffone
> "mi trascuravi" ceffone
> "ti sei inpoltronito" ceffone
> ...


Insomma tra vicky Maria e Mario goretto...

Demo...
Credame...

Esistono anche gli uomini che "sanno" e se ne fottono...

Perchè per loro

E' più attraente tv divano e sky sport

che non la mogliettina...

Da cui...
Santa Maria
la to dona non te la da mia...


----------



## Eliade (3 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Rispondo seriamente:Ho provato, un po' ancora provo ma..... come? Voglio dire, certo non potevo arrivare una sera, e proporgli cose che non eran da noi, quindi.... mi son proposta, a piu' passione inizialmente, e tutto era ok! Piu' moine, fare di piu' io che lo cercavo, ecc.... fino ad un certo punto: perche' poi una sera mia ha detto chiaro: CHE TI ACCADE????? MI SEMBRI STRANA...... io..... non ero pronta..... gli ho risposto che solo, volevo dare piu' "energia", per lui, per non perderlo, perche' in tv avevo sentito che le relazioni si perdono a causa del partner stanco.... che gli dicevo? "Son cambiata perche' ho provato anche altrove"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh è ovvio che ti rispondesse così. Non è mai stato nella vostra indole di coppia certi atteggiamenti più focosi.

Qui allora urge un raggiro con i fiocchi. :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Voglio esserci quando mario goretto verrà a sapere, perché le questioni non sono quelli che vi fate voi traditori, i ragionamenti "logici" non sono gli stessi che fanno i traditi.
> "non mi scopavi" ceffone
> "mi trascuravi" ceffone
> "ti sei inpoltronito" ceffone
> ...


Ocio però Demo...
A quei ceffoni eh?

Ocio...

Perchè ad ogni ceffone lei pensa...

Visto?
Come gli brucia?
ALlora sono importante per lui
allora ci pensa a me
ecc..ecc..ecc...

Kiergegaard insegna che l'arma più letale che dio ci ha dato contro una donna è:

l'ironia...

Tu prova a riderle in faccia invece di mollare ceffoni...

E vedi che effetton...

Garantito eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fran (3 Novembre 2012)

A mio parere è assurdo che tu non riesca, dopo anni di matrimonio, a parlare liberamente con tuo marito delle tue (e sue) aspettative sessuali. Se hai bisigno di qualcosa di più, perchè devi dirgli "lo faccio per te, per darti di più, per farti venire come un toro ecc...". Ma cazzo digli che sei tu che hai bisogno di più!!!! Una donna non puó cambiare? Deve per forza avere gli stessi impulsi ai 20 ai 30 e ai 50 anni???? E poi, a me puzza il fatto che rifiuti la tua "porcaggine". Non è che sotto sotto pure lui ha i suoi piccoli segreti? Come si fa a non avere interessi per il sesso? Un uomo che ti fa le carezze e le coccole TUTTA LA VITA? Senza chiedere mai nulla di piú? Io non ci credo!!! Sei poi sicura che lui sia etero convinto? So di casi simili dove il problema era proprio l'orientamento sessuale.... Baci!


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> ....ultima risposta, veloce anche perche' non son piu' sola! Lui e' sempre stato poco attratto dalla libido, ma lo ero sempre stata anche io poco attratta!
> IO son cambiata...... forse..... non lo so: perche' io son ancora attratta spesso, dalla vecchia vita..... non sempre, ma spesso!
> 
> 
> ...


ok,ok......però fattene una ragione: non sarà mai più quella di prima.  hai scoperto una parte di te che esisteva in sonno e che hai permesso si liberasse.

credere che ora possa tornarsene a cuccia è utopia.

Chiedi lumi alle nostre Divine su come gestire la nuova te,senza compromettere le cose che contano per te fuori dalla camera da letto


----------



## VikyMaria (6 Novembre 2012)

@Demoralizio: hai ragione, mica posso darti torto..... dico solo che non mi e' facile la mia posizione: posso metterci una pezza? Come? O son da prendere solo a ceffoni? 

@Eliade: Colgo la tua proposta...... forse hai colto uno dei punti, ma cosa posso fare? "sperare" che si trovi una amante? O fargli trovare video o foto di me.....  (Battutaccia, non la considero come idea: ma il mio ragazzo l'ha proposta spessissimo!!! Non e' granche' a posto.....  O rischio la gambizzazione, o vederlo colto da ictus.... in entrambi i casi nobbuono!).

O..... preparo io i "presupposti" per una sua scappatella extra? Parro' folle, ma ognitanto c'ho pensato..... 


@Fran & tutti:

Si, ho pensato anche io, "e se anche lui avesse una sua seconda vita"??? Non e' facile per me pensarlo, perche' ovviamente non potrei esserne gelosa, sarebbe ridicolo no? E tante volte mi sa di bell'"alibi" da propormi..... 

Ma lasciando perdere gelosia ed alibi, nel tempo valutando la questione son giunta a pensare, mettiamo che sia vero: io mi scateno con l'amante, lui anche..... ma non riusciamo a farlo assieme? A questo punto il problema sarebbe ENORME, voglio dire..... mi sarei proposta, timidamente come ho fatto, lui timidamente avrebbe accettato, ed avremmo cambiato le nostre abitudini. Sinceramente NON SO, se avrei chiuso porte e ponti fuori casa, ma come effetto avrebbe dovuto esserci, se anche lui avesse altre storie.... Diversamente vorrebbe dire;: lui e' stanco di me, io di lui. Allora pero' non passeremmo anche giornate assieme divertendoci, frequentando le stesse amicizie, gli stessi luoghi e le stesse passioni, con tanta voglia di stare assieme, io lui e bambina! Confrontarci, condividere, raccontarci..... E SOLO PER QUESTO, che ogni volta mi son risposta a questa domanda: no, impossibile abbia un'amante anche lui! Non perche' non sia piacente o brillante, ma perche' non potrebbe essere lo stesso il nostro matrimonio..... ma magari sbaglio all'ennesima potenza..... 


ripeto, le diverse posizioni in questo forum, le diverse esperienze condivise, mi aiutano tanto: ma e' anche tanto che da sola, mi son incaponita a farmi delle domande e darmi delle risposte, tante volte contraddittorie, a cui son forse fin affezionata ormai, infilandomi me stessa in un "cul de sac" di contadizioni e dubbi.... 




@Tebe: Non mi sento uscita dalla favola trombina, nono.... !  Ognittanto io stessa mi sento come vivere una favola, onittanto di vivere un inferno, tante volte di essere io stessa un diavolo (nel senso laico del termine). Probabilmente scrivendo comunque concetti su cui rimugino da anni, finisco col scriverli in modo tale da apparire una venuta giu' dal pero, chissa'.... magari tento di piacermi anche io per come descrivo la mia situazione (e' indubbio!). Sto tentanto di non mentire: non garantisco sulla forma ecco! Ma non sono "scemotta"..... 

Saluti, VM.


----------



## Fran (9 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> @Fran & tutti:
> 
> Si, ho pensato anche io, "e se anche lui avesse una sua seconda vita"??? Non e' facile per me pensarlo, perche' ovviamente non potrei esserne gelosa, sarebbe ridicolo no? E tante volte mi sa di bell'"alibi" da propormi.....
> 
> ...


A me non hai proprio risposto. 
Ok, lui non ha un'altra,.... capito! 
Ma com'é possibile che tu per fare qualcosa di nuovo a letto con tuo marito devi dirgli frasi del tipo "amore, lo faccio per te"!
PERCHÉ???? No cazzo! Lo faccio per me! Adesso m'inculi come si deve perché il matrimonio é anche soddisfare le mie esigenze sessuali, e adesso le mie nuove esigenze sono queste!
Se tu gli menti dicendo "lo faccio per te" crolla tutto il discorso che fai su (neretto)...e soprattutto la parte del: *Confrontarci, condividere, raccontarci..... *


----------



## demoralizio (9 Novembre 2012)

Fran ha detto:


> A me non hai proprio risposto.
> Ok, lui non ha un'altra,.... capito!
> Ma com'é possibile che tu per fare qualcosa di nuovo a letto con tuo marito devi dirgli frasi del tipo "amore, lo faccio per te"!
> PERCHÉ???? No cazzo! Lo faccio per me! Adesso m'inculi come si deve perché il matrimonio é anche soddisfare le mie esigenze sessuali, e adesso le mie nuove esigenze sono queste!
> Se tu gli menti dicendo "lo faccio per te" crolla tutto il discorso che fai su (neretto)...e soprattutto la parte del: *Confrontarci, condividere, raccontarci..... *


Ti quoto, non potevi esprimere meglio il concetto.
Mi immagino lui che ti molla "perché lei è diventata troppo maiala"...


----------



## Zod (10 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> @Demoralizio: hai ragione, mica posso darti torto..... dico solo che non mi e' facile la mia posizione: posso metterci una pezza? Come? O son da prendere solo a ceffoni?
> 
> @Eliade: Colgo la tua proposta...... forse hai colto uno dei punti, ma cosa posso fare? "sperare" che si trovi una amante? O fargli trovare video o foto di me.....  (Battutaccia, non la considero come idea: ma il mio ragazzo l'ha proposta spessissimo!!! Non e' granche' a posto.....  O rischio la gambizzazione, o vederlo colto da ictus.... in entrambi i casi nobbuono!).
> 
> ...


Sono tante le tentazioni... alcuni pur sapendo di sbagliare le rincorrono sperando di non dover pagare poi pegno. Hai due possibilità :

- continui il tuo gioco divertendoti a prenderlo nell'orifizio anale finché tuo marito sbadatamente e inaspettatamente ci casca dentro
- chiudi con l'amante e fai la donna : e le cosettine dietro te le fai mettere dal maritino

Spero tu sia consapevole del rischio, con i sentimenti altrui non si gioca e non si scherza.

S*B


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Mi son iscritta qui tempo fa, e mi e' piaciuto giracchiare per leggere esperenzie altrui. Mi piace che qui ci son tante persone, tante idee diverse, da chi appoggia il tradimento, a chi lo contrasta in tutti i modi. E' bello questo, perche' il confronto diventa ampio e, per me, anche di aiuto.....
> 
> Io non so che idea precisa ho sul tradimento e quello che ho fatto,nel senso.... lo so, mi e' piaciuto, ovviamente..... ma son arrivata da una posizione di assoluta condanna al tradimento, anche io! Anzi, proprio non concepivo l'idea, ne' da parte mia ne' di mio marito.....
> 
> ...


come definirti? ho solo un aggettivo, ZOCCOLA


----------



## VikyMaria (12 Novembre 2012)

Fran ha detto:


> A me non hai proprio risposto.
> Ok, lui non ha un'altra,.... capito!
> Ma com'é possibile che tu per fare qualcosa di nuovo a letto con tuo marito devi dirgli frasi del tipo "amore, lo faccio per te"!
> PERCHÉ???? No cazzo! Lo faccio per me! Adesso m'inculi come si deve perché il matrimonio é anche soddisfare le mie esigenze sessuali, e adesso le mie nuove esigenze sono queste!
> Se tu gli menti dicendo "lo faccio per te" crolla tutto il discorso che fai su (neretto)...e soprattutto la parte del: *Confrontarci, condividere, raccontarci..... *




Ecco..... questa risposta mi ha colpita, davvero! 

Forse avevo rinunciato rassegnata, adesso vorro' ritentare: non proprio con le tue parole, senno' mi sviene o mi fa ricoverare! Ma seguiro' questa linea, che forse e' davvero quella giusta. Non sara' facile come dirlo, sopratutto ora, ma trovero' il modo.... 


Grazie Fran! 

Un abbraccio, VM.


----------

